

Edward Snowden: Whistleblower, Criminal, Nobel Peace Prize Winner? - processing
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Europe/2014/1008/Edward-Snowden-whistleblower-criminal-Nobel-Peace-Prize-winner

======
iaw
"But Harpviken's latest first choice is the Japanese people who support
Article 9 of the Japanese Constitution."

Is there something new that happened on the subject recently? I mean, very few
Japanese alive today were alive when Article 9 was drafted, and no one alive
today had any influence over the decision to include it. In fact, at the time
in post-WWII Japan, I would be surprised if the Japanese had a choice at all
in policy.

I guess they're giving out peace prizes for just being born now?

------
jdavid
They should award it to his Hologram / Anybot!

